# Jupiter 2 fleet!!!!



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Here are two Client Jupiter 2 builds I just completed. Both feature my working Hatches, Moebius Lighting kit, Photo etch and Decals, Scratch built parts and Third season paint scheme.

The ship in the front is my Personal first season Jupiter 2 build.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another image of my Personal build...


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Plan on ruling the world, do you? That's such a cool looking picture! Man, I have ONE and I hope I actually build *IT*....one day.

Are you a J2 building fool, or a fool that builds J2's? *LOTS* of J2's....

Made me go out to the man cave and pull my out and look at it! _Maybe one day_....

Carl-


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

hal9001 said:


> Plan on ruling the world, do you? That's such a cool looking picture! Man, I have ONE and I hope I actually build *IT*....one day.
> 
> Are you a J2 building fool, or a fool that builds J2's? *LOTS* of J2's....
> 
> ...


LOL!!!

I am just a plain ol fool!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

YEP! The Jupiter 2 is addictive!
Lemme see, MY FLEET has:
tiny Johnny lightning 1.7"?
SFMA vacuform 4"
Lunar Models 4" resin
Polar Lights X 3(Gear up SPFX, Gear down w/interior, Modified to a Gemini 12)
Moebius X 2 (one with interchangeable interiors for yr 1 & 3, one Hero with working landing Hero Gear and mechanical lighting - still in progress
1 Lunar Models 16.5" vacuform kit w/out gear as lightweight flying model(wire through saucer style)
1 four foot fiberglass copy of modified hero(they added door and pod door)


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Ooops .


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OOOOOHH!!! you have one of THOSE?!!?!?!?!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

y3a said:


> ooooohh!!! You have one of those?!!?!?!?!


ooops again..


----------



## kimba32003 (Dec 17, 2008)

Y3a said:


> YEP! The Jupiter 2 is addictive!
> Lemme see, MY FLEET has:
> tiny Johnny lightning 1.7"?
> SFMA vacuform 4"
> ...


Hi Y3a
I got excited to read that you have working landing gear for one of your Moebius models ??!!
Could I pick your brains as to how you did it please ?
I'm wanting to do the same for mine and have a few ideas but would love any input at all, if you have any pics to share, that'd be awesome 

cheers
Wayne


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

The most important part is the footpad doors and the clearance. Also use the fabulous "HERO GEAR" set as a starting point. All 3 legs and the associated mechanics must be identical. Sound fun yet?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

JUPITER 2 #1 BUILD UP COLLAGE...This 1/35 model features, full interior lighting, scratch built details, working manually operating exterior and interior hatches, Photo etch and decals, Robinson, West,Dr. Smith and Robot figures.




JUPITER 2 #2 BUILD UP COLLAGE...This 1/35 model features, full interior lighting, scratch built details, working manually operating exterior and interior hatches, Photo etch and decals, Robinson in freezing tubes.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Very nice job. I have not started on mine, but hope it is at least half as good.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Ah, I could do all that with one eye covered and all five appendages tied together....:lol::jest::tongue::devil::freak:

*In my dreams.....*

Fun builds to look at Cap't!! The green monster of envy hath strucketh.

Carl-


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Captain Han Solo said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I am just a plain ol fool!


Then we need to go together and have a beer at the _'just plain ol fool'_ bar!

One plain ol fool to another,
Carl-


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

These look fantastic! If you don't mind another question, what did you use to paint the Hero Gear?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fire91bird said:


> These look fantastic! If you don't mind another question, what did you use to paint the Hero Gear?


 I custom mixed Tamiya paints...through an Airbrush.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I was wondering if it took special paint. Once again, your work is most inspiring.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

What "Hero Gear" ? Both saucers are using the "Full sized set gear".


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> What "Hero Gear" ? Both saucers are using the "Full sized set gear".


Correct. It is indeed the kit supplied Landing gear, which is based off of the full size Prop's Landing gear.

I believe he was just generalizing.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm sorry, Y3A referred to the Hero Gear in his post (#10) and I confused his post with your posts, Mr. Solo. It's made from a different plastic than the kit's, one that I've not worked with.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

fire91bird said:


> I'm sorry, Y3A referred to the Hero Gear in his post (#10) and I confused his post with your posts, Mr. Solo. It's made from a different plastic than the kit's, one that I've not worked with.


Now I am confused??? Your saying the landing gear *INCLUDED* with the kit is made from different plastic, OR Landing gear mentioned in _*another thread is different plastic?*_


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Now I am confused??? Your saying the landing gear *INCLUDED* with the kit is made from different plastic, OR Landing gear mentioned in _*another thread is different plastic?*_


There was an aftermarket landing gear set designed and produced by Ron Gross and Paragraphix that replicated the Hero model landing gear rather than the full size set gear represented by the kit landing gear. There are some visible differences between the two landing gears. The aftermarket set is made of a plastic that is similar to RC car bodies rather than styrene and I'm reluctant to try paints on it that may cause damage. I don't see much discussion on using the aftermarket set, so when I saw the mention in your thread, I jumped. Anyway, I must apologize for derailing your showcase of some truly excellent work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

OK, so let me chime in. The plastic is thinner on the HERO SET to represent the sheet metal gear fabricated for the "Hero" Jupiter 2 SPFX model. It also had more to scale foot pads the working gear had. For the "Hero" I'm building (Yeah, I know WHEN AM I GONNA SHOW PICTURES?) The fact is I had a bunch of crappy stuff happen and it took my attention away from all sci-fi building for a few years, but I'm back. I am picking up where I left off, producing a TV Seaview with a FS1 dropping out of the bay as a SPFX model. The Jupiter 2 is next. Actually 2 of them, and one is to be the Hero re-engineered, and the other is ato represent the "In Space" version, and a choice of year 1 or year 3 interior, since I wasn't using the interior for the Hero. 

My Hero uses North West Short line (model RR) gearbox and purely mechanical fusion core lighting and bubble, like the real hero. I changed the gear arrangement a little, but the pad door stuff is pretty much identical to the Hero but reduced in size. I had to modify the Hero Gear a little, but it still takes my breath away to see the J2 with this gear. The mechanics is by using a Jackshaft arrangement to raise and lower the gear and I made a Brass frame inside the legs so the gear can actually support the model. I just haven't soldered the other 2 legs together yet.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My Year one Jupiter 2 with additional lighting effects...


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/E...EZINGTUBES3BLACKANDWHITE_zpsc25f21eb.jpg.html


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

OMG ... I'm going to have a J2 overdose! Blood sugar levels rising from all this eye candy!
So... beautiful...


----------

